# 5e Playtest - Caves of Chaos



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2012)

The party:

WalkingDad - High Elf Wizard - Elephan Moonsong
mudbunny - Dwarf Fighter - Slysa Daface (still to be confirmed)
hafrogman - Dwarf Fighter -  Illov Clearaxe
Charwoman Gene - Dwarf Cleric - Nyx Thurbinder Thulehammerson. (Thurb)
Malvoisin - Human Cleric - Mijab Hillal
stonegod - Halfling riogue - Hob of the Shire Bington

The situation:

You come from a variety of backgrounds and although you may not (or maybe you do) know the individuals in the private study of King Monarch Plotdevice, you have heard rumours that vile evil humanoids have kidnapped his son, Prince Macguffin Plotdevice, who had been out hunting alone, as those in the Plotdevice line are wont to do. 

The missive delivered by a courier at your place of residence/training/employment/church and asked you to come to the castle at the appointed time. That a request from your king was to be made of you, and you surmise that the day has finally come where you may prove your worth (to yourself, your patrons, or whomever), or you're looking forward to a large pile of gold reward, whatever your reason, your chance has finally arrived. You've seen other potential heroes/mercenaries/men-at-arms march bravely out of your small city in The Kingdom, yet none have returned. 

As you sit and enjoy some fresh beignets and coffee, ale and bread/cheese, the door opens and a small contingent of men enters dressed in the bright yellow tights of the Plotdevice family and form two opposing lines. They pull trumpets to their lips and blow a few notes, the lead one announces "I present to you his highness, King Monarch Plotdevice." the man says. 

The king steps forward, his hair, beard and mustache are a snow white color. The man is neither hated, nor beloved by his subjects, he has not put a stop to rampaging bandits in the west, but nor has he allowed them to completely overrun the Kingdom. 







He speaks now, "Hail adventurers, as you have no doubt heard, my only son, Prince Macguffin Plotdevice has disappeared whilst hunting alone. Gods I wish he would allow his guards to accompany him. He was a few days ride to the south, only a few hours from the dreaded Caves of Chaos, a wretched hive of scum and villainy where vile, evil humanoids are known to live and launch attacks at the outlying farming communities. There are rumoured to be a number of tribes of those accursed humanoids living there. I would task you with going out to find my one and only son, the heir to the throne. For this task I would reward you handsomely" the King states, as he looks over the group, he adds "Sure are a lot of you dwarves....." to nobody in particular

[sblock=ooc]
Ok, let's get the ball rolling. Feel free to describe your character if you'd like. Tomorrow evening I hope to get the next post up, arriving at the Caves [/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 6, 2012)

Illov clears his throat noisily, brushing at his tunic.  He has managed to overcome his dwarven heritage a little and avoided quaffing* his coffee, but he has managed to spill powdered sugar all down his front.  He speaks with a ridiculous Russian** accent that's he's surely not going to be able or willing to keep up through the entire adventure.

"Vell, da!  Ve explore caves, ve vant Dwarfs.  Is vhat ve do!"


* It's like drinking, but you spill more.
** Not that any of you have ever heard of Russia.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 6, 2012)

A tall dusky man in flowing white robes and golden turban steps forth, bowing repeatedly with palms pressed together. Glittering, dark eyes peer forth from beneath bushy black eyebrows, and his dark oiled beard extends almost to his waist. 

"Oh great and powerful King Plotdevice, this one is known as Mijab Hillal. To join these fellow stalwart souls in the search for your absent son will be the greatest of honors for this unworthy servant of the Radiant Lord Pelor, may his light never cease to illuminate the King's face! May this humble one be of some small service to these good gentlemen in the ministrations of Pelor's healing grace, as we plumb the unknown depths of these so-called Chaos Caves, bringing radiance to the pitch dark depths..."

Mijab seems as though he might be about to go on for some time in this fashion, but then, seeing that there are others who might like to speak, cuts himself short. He straightens from his bowing, and steps back to sip at a cup of honeyed tea.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

"Your highassness, I'm an elf, not a dwarf, but it is common to your humans to confuse the other races. Some even were not able to tell my gender, although I'm one of the most manly looking elves ever. There are even poetry about the manliness of my look and my long staff... which is like the robe a sign of my status as wizard.
I accept your offer to bring back your progeny fast. As your people are so short lived, time might be of essence."
The elf wizards speaks up. He doesn't bother to tell his name as this King will surely forget it anyway...


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 6, 2012)

A dour dwarf with a coal black beard and hair stands erect.  He wears an elaborate suit of chainmail. marked with mountains, the symbol of Moradin.

Thurb speaks, "Mighty Monarch Plotdevice, I shall take it as a point of honor to return your son to you, alive or dead."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2012)

"Well, I hope that we can achieve success without him being dead, my dear son is the most precious thing in the world to me" the ruler replies after Thurb's comment. 

"By the gods, you are a man elf? I didn't know such a thing existed." he replies incredulously to the elf. 

He turns his gaze to the smallest member of the group, the one who has yet to speak and waits for the halfling to address his request.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2012)

King Monarch gazes intensely at the what he initially takes to be the groups other member. Instead, it turns out to be a diminutive set of armor that must have been swapped for the rogue, who is presently coming from behind the tall elf. It might seem his simple pouches were larger, maybe filled with some fine silver, but that is obviously wrong. They were hidden inside his hat.






'pologies, mo'arch. Us Bington's are small, see, and our bladder's are'n't what you call strong. The halfling makes a small hand, doffing his hat (which shows nothing inside, of course). Hob Bington, of the Shire Bingtons, at' yer service. We'll get'ya boy, or you'll pay us anyway.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2012)

The king jumps at the appearance of the halfling, "Oh my stars and garters, you surprised me. I was sure you were standing over there a minute ago" he says, rubbing his eyes. 

"Ah, ok, well, I am glad for such stalwart adventurers anxious to help my son" King Monarch Plotdevice states and turns to walk away. A small, wretched looking man waits behind while the entourage leaves. 

"Well, I am to lead you to your horses and I have been given this map of the area to give to you. I have heard that one of our premier mapmakers is working on another map, one more detailed. Perhaps in time after you have explored the Caves you can meet with the weem and he can provide you a more detailed one" the man states while handing someone over a copy of the map.

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]

The party is able to mount up (a pony has been offered to the halfling) and rides off onwards to adventure! 

You have been passing through the forest for some time, it grows denser and darker (spooky!) until the misshapen trees suddenly give way to a ravine. It's walls rise steeply to either side at a height of 100 feet. The opening you are in must be 200 feet wide and the ravine runs at least 400 feet west. At varying heights on all sides of the ravine are caves that stand ominously open. Among the litter of rubble, boulders and dead wood on the ravine floor, you see the bones of humanoids and animals. You have discovered the Caves of Chaos. 

[sblock=ooc]
Congratulations, you've arrived. Now to pick a cave. Please choose by tonight (EST) and provide how you're planning to approach so I can update tonight. It is now late afternoon, the sun beginning its descent[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 6, 2012)

"Okay, the dwarves will need to show these others how this is done."

"I say we kick it off by just going to the first cave on ground level to the left, The other Dwarves as a front rank, me right behind em, the elf next to me, and the other two in the back."

"Simple, to the point, direct.  Let's go find us a McGuffin!"

[sblock=ooc]I'm putting this out there as a default.  Thurb will defer to any other ideas.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 6, 2012)

Illov descends from his horse, rubbing his tailbone.

"Oh, iz good to be off horses.  Back is killink me."

He looks around at the ravine, counting the number of entrances on his fingers.  After a moment's brief concentration he scratches at his beard and bobs his head in agreement with Thurb.

"Da.  Von cave is as good as another.  Ve go closest."

He loosens up his axe from its straps and gets ready to go adventuring.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

*Elephan Moonsong*

"I like your suggestion for the cave and for my second row position very much, master dwarf, but I think you will be better able to protect our back than the human, with his poor nightvision. And do you really think Hob will go last? He is much to curious for this!"
Elephan muses, starting his new tendency to call all dwarfs "master dwarf". It is so hard to tell them apart with all that hair in the face...

[sblock=OOC]
suggesting:
Fighters front, human or dwarf cleric and wizard next, remaining wizard last. Rogue not being part of the formation, but scouting ahead?

---

HP: 16/16
Prepared Spells: Shield, Shield (p 29), Sleep (p 30)
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 6, 2012)

Mijab looks on in wonderment as the full scope of the ravine comes into view. "A thousand pardons, my esteemed companions, but to this one's humble eyes there is little to distinguish one cavernous opening from the next. Lead on O bearded one, this one will happily remain in the rear as you so wisely suggest. May Pelor's radiance illuminate the way."

Mijab has his quarterstaff in hand, his sunburst symbol of Pelor hanging round his neck from a finely wrought chain.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

"But if Pelor has something else to do, the radiance of my light spell will suffice for this."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2012)

Hob sniffs and looks around a moment, getting his bearing. He looks at the distant cave entrance, at the dirt, and the sky, and shrugs. I see no good in the darks, gov'nuz. But not too brights either. Follows.







*OOC:*


Going to look to see if there is cover/shadows that way. If so, sneaky up to the entrance, keeping an eye out for traps before him (trip lines) or folks. Have people follow after. Assuming Wis check for looking, Stealth for hiding: Perceive 18 (21 if traps), Stealth 16.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2012)

Illov tromps along, sufficiently far behind Hob to allow the halfling his stealthy approach.  He does his best to keep the little fellow in sight, in case his axe is needed on short notice.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 7, 2012)

The group presses forward in formation, already a well oiled machine having the experience of seeming years of practice at dungeon delving at their disposal. 

Hob sneaks forward, dodging from tree to tree, tumbling across the earth and staying out of sight. The halfling creeps up to the opening of the cave ever so cautiously and peers in. Hob sees that the area past the cave mouth  features roughly worked stone tunnels that snake off into darkness. You see one to the south, one to the east and one to the west. With your keen eyes, you can tell that there is little dust accumulated on the floor, so the tunnels must be traversed with some frequency.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2012)

Hob makes a low bird whistle as a signal, waiting for the others. He whispers Split trail, guvs. Full o'critters, looks like. I'll go ahead  Barring no interrupts, he skulks ahead, sling in hand, peeking around and listening in the shadows, but keeping an out for traps on the way 







*OOC:*


Stealth and Perception again: 12 and 9 (12 for traps) respectively.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 7, 2012)

Hob creeps forward, hugging the wall and reaches the intersection. There is a dark path to the west, and another path descending to the east also into darkness. The only light is filtering in from the cave entrance. The path proceeding forward ends in a dead-end approximately 15 feet into the cave. The exact purpose of this dead-ended path is a mystery to all.  No sounds are heard in either direction.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2012)

Illov pauses at the cave entrance and watches the halfling go about his business, creeping around in the shadows.  He briefly wonders if he should have warned Hob that most things that live in caves can see in the dark.  Oh well, too late now.









*OOC:*


Don't forget your rogue's skill mastery.  Minimum stealth result: 16


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Remembered one, forgot the other. 





Hob sneaks back, reporting his findings. Dark either way and the suspicious dead end. Mayhap a trap, or just an accident. What's the plan, guvs?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2012)

Mijab offers, "This one may humbly call forth the divine light of Pelor to help guide our footsteps, should this one's most esteemed companions deem it prudent." 

Rather than perform any sort of magic, the cleric produces an ordinary torch and tinderbox from his pack, and awaits instruction from one of the others before lighting it...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

*Elephan Moonsong*

"Is the light for Hob or for one of our sturdy dwarf friends? Either way, I can cast a light enchantment on one of our weapons, if you want. Which way you can carry the light and still use both hands for fighting."
Elephan explains in a haughty voice, quite unimpressed so far by "Pelor's Radiance".

[sblock=OOC]

---

HP: 16/16
Prepared Spells: Shield, Shield (p 29), Sleep (p 30)
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2012)

No lights for me, guvs; toos inconspic'us. I's be ahead, I will. Wheres first, dead end to checks it out?







*OOC:*


Hob should be ahead in the shadows, so whatever light source casts the longest shadow should be main.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> "Is the light for Hob or for one of our sturdy dwarf friends? Either way, I can cast a light enchantment on one of our weapons, if you want. Which way you can carry the light and still use both hands for fighting."
> Elephan explains in a haughty voice, quite unimpressed so far by "Pelor's Radiance".



Mijab answers, "Dearest lady, it matters not to this one who may bear Pelor's radiant flame. This humble servant will gladly share the light with any who but ask."

To Hob: "To this one's simple judgment, It does indeed seem rather strange that said passage should have no point of egress. Perhaps it does warrant a closer examination."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2012)

Illov shrugs.

"Light, no light.  No matter.  Dey vill hear us coming soon enough."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

*Elephan Moonsong*

"I'm not a lady, I'm a man. A lady's man! And I wanted to be helpful. Not everyone needs so much light to see something. And why would it be strange for this cave to end after a while? Most caves do. The others are called "tunnels"."
Elephan argues quietly, his left fist clenched in anger and electric sparks flow around it.

[sblock=OOC]

---

HP: 16/16
Prepared Spells: Shield, Shield (p 29), Sleep (p 30)
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2012)

A secrets door, it is! Likes those things is pocketses you hide rings in! said Hob with a wide smile.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 8, 2012)

"We call those Halfling-pots.  There is something horrible down there behind the secret door.  Works Every Time.  The best way is to stay methodical and take the left passage."

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine if we investigate the fwd passage, Thurb is just complaining.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 8, 2012)

Illov growls to himself and hefts his axe and starts towards the cave entrance.

"Iz too much talk.  Ve go now, or dis whole thing take eons!"









*OOC:*


Unless anyone acts to stops him, Illov will move forward to the junction.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *Elephan Moonsong*
> 
> "I'm not a lady, I'm a man. A lady's man! And I wanted to be helpful. Not everyone needs so much light to see something. And why would it be strange for this cave to end after a while? Most caves do. The others are called "tunnels"."
> Elephan argues quietly, his left fist clenched in anger and electric sparks flow around it.



Mijab's eyes widen in shock and awe, aghast at his embarrassing mistake. He immediately assumes a posture of subservience, wringing his hands and bowing effusively. "A thousand pardons, master elf, this shameful one but assumed, based on your pleasing contralto voice and lithe physique! This unworthy one humbly requests you allay your wrath, for no offense was intended. Nonetheless, this one is now indebted to you, under the auspices of the Debt of Shame. This one shall endeavor to remain close to you constantly, until such time as the Debt has been repaid. Master Elf, please also forgive this foolish one's ignorance regarding caves. This one is much more at home in the Hanging Gardens of Punjabi, whose beauty I will describe to you in great detail as we travel..."



hafrogman said:


> Illov growls to himself and hefts his axe and starts towards the cave entrance.
> 
> "Iz too much talk.  Ve go now, or dis whole thing take eons!"
> 
> ...



Mijab follows along, staying close to Elephan. He will light a torch if necessary.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2012)

Hob sighs, but if the dwarf wants to "find" all the traps, that his prerogative. He slips in behind stealthily. 







*OOC:*


I can hide behind him, don't you know? Stealth 16


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 8, 2012)

Thurb follows.


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 8, 2012)

Slysa follows behind, bemused with the actions of his "partners". He has been uncharacteristically quiet for a dwarf, all the more off-putting by the bizarre patterning of his armor.

As he walks, with his hand on the haft of his axe, he continually looks behind him to make sure that there are no surprises coming up from behind them. Oddly, every door or passage that they go down, Slysa pulls a piece of chalk out of his belt and makes a notation on the well. 









*OOC:*


The patterning on his armor looks a lot like a suit and tie.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2012)

The dwarf bravely marches about 15 feet forward and comes unhindered to the junction of the three paths. Mijab's torch illuminates the branching paths. The one to the east appears to branch out to a larger room. From the shadowy light that the torch gives off, you can see a group of goblins standing around a table, with benches on either side, a keg on top, and a barrel of spears near them!

A small tunnel spreads off the main path to the east, but from your angle you can't see it. 

[sblock=ooc]
I think I did this right. torch gives normal light to 20' and shadowy light to 40'. I couldn't find what "shadowy light" actually is? Anyways, initiatives! Goblins rolled a 13. 

Goblins are 30 feet away currently. We'll try no battlemap and see....
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


As far as I can tell, shadowy illumination just means that rogues can hide in it (not from anything with darkvision, of course, but from the rest of us).


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 13, 2012)

Talking part.

Slysa unhooks his axe and strolls forward confidently, resting his axe over his shoulder as he stops about 20 feet away. In common, he starts speaking to the goblins with a calm, common-sense voice (Imagine a New York Mobster speaking) .

"Hey. I am Slysa Daface. My compatriots and I have been hired to retrieve something of value which your tribe has in your possession. I would rather not have to spend the time filing the nicks and scrapes off of my axe, so if you could see your way to just stepping aside and letting us through, or bringing someone who can make that decision, that would be appreciated."


Attacking part:

Slysa charges towards the goblins, hands out-stretched to grab the table and try to push it into as many of the goblins as he can, hoping to pin them against the wall or knock them off-balance.










*OOC:*


Depending on how I come up in the Initiative order, pick either the talking part (if no-one has attacked before me) or the charging/slicing part (if someone has already attacked).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2012)

*Elephan Moonsong*

Elephan isn't fast enough to stop the goblins from approaching.

[sblock=OOC]

---

HP: 16/16
Prepared Spells: Shield, Shield (p 29), Sleep (p 30)
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2012)

Hob gets ready to hide some more. 







*OOC:*


Init 10


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 13, 2012)

Mijab, rambling on to Elephan about the splendors of his homeland, fails to notice the goblins until it is too late. 

"Hmm, what? Oh. These unpleasant fellows appear to be in need of hearing Pelor's Truth, if they will but listen..."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 14, 2012)

The four of the goblins within arms reach of the barrel hurl spears at Illov, but the tough dwarf easily blocks the feebly attack, the crude spears splintering on his armour, the quartet grab other spears as the glance nervously at one another. 

Two others (closest to the entrance) throw spears at the torch bearer hoping that this particular dwarf is an easier target, but like his more martial counterpart, Mijab's armour holds and the spears fail to penetrate the interlocking chain. 

They squeal as they retreat further down the passage, grabbing a spear each as they move past the other goblins.

[sblock=ooc]
Heroes up! 

So the 4 attack rolls on Illov were 5,8,3,8 on the d20.... boo
and on Mijab... a 2 & a 10. 


The two near the entrance moved away from the party and out of the torch light. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Wisdom check 15]
You hear a few footsteps from the passage to the west, apparently something, or someone is attempting to be quiet, although in the darkness you can't see anything still [/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2012)

Illov takes a deep breath and rushes into the darkness towards where he last saw the goblins.  He calls out to the others as he moves forward.

"Thurb!  Vatch de rear!  Ve have company!"









*OOC:*


Move 25' into the room, then hustle another 25' in to try and get around or in among the goblins.  Once he's more than 30' from the torch, he can see in the darkness.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2012)

*Elephan Moonsong*

Elephan speaks a short invocation and throws a magic missile at the farthest away goblin. His keen senses register the same sounds as Illov, so he moves to keep in the middle of the group. Standing next to a filthy sub-humanelf is no place for him.

[sblock=OOC]

from the last post I assume the wisdom check is for perception. Please note this the next time as elves have advantage on such rolls thanks to Keen Senses.

---

HP: 16/16
Prepared Spells: Shield, Shield (p 29), Sleep (p 30)
[/sblock]


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Slysa sighs in sadness ans shakes his head as he hooks his axe on his belt.

"It didn't have to be this way."

Lowering his head, he charges towards the table, driving it back towards the closest goblin (s) in an attempt to pin them behind/underneath it.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2012)

Hob didn't like the sound of others coming. He looks to duck down the empty dead end out of sight. 







*OOC:*


Wis: Fail. Stealth: 23


----------

